# Silver Endlers Livebearer



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

So had read that some female Endlers could be a silver color. Out of all the females I have seen, none of them have been silver. Until one popped up in my tank. Actually, there seems to be three of them! 

Here she is next to one of her tanish gold sisters:


Sorry about the quality of the photo. Tiny fish are hard to get good pics of and I was using a cell phone.


I know this isn't a rare thing, but I just thought it was neat that all of the sudden I have silver fish where there was none before!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, small fish are more difficult to photograph than large ones.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a line of Blond Endlers. The females are cream colored almost like an albino guppy female's color. The males get this very odd green hue to them and most of the other colors are more like large dots. Very different indeed. I did see an ad from a guy and he wanted $20 per trio. I'm going to pool breed mine this summer and I'm thinking of also adding two blond females to my pool (s) orchards, black bars and chillis just to see how they turn out.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, in general female endlers can be greyish, brownish and sometimes also a bit greenish on their bodies. So, they can differ from eachother even if they're from the same drop of fry.

Take care,
"S"


----------

